# Valve gear for the Piko 0-6-0/BR 80 from HDC



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A maker of live steam and other models are making a valve gear and detail set for the Piko model:

See page 11:

http://www.gartenbahn.de/web_10/beilage_10_.pdf

No mention on the website yet that I could find (Zubehör) as of yet:

http://www.hdc-dampf.de/index.html


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

They are making that as as add-on for the 0-6-0? That's very interesting--I might have to go for that. I like the 0-6-0 pretty well. Thank you for posting


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmm, made in matt-nickel-plated brass, along with a load of extra detail parts - wheels, pipes, pumps, handwheels and bells too. Should be good, if they don't add up to the same as the locomotive, that is. Remember the $-v-euro exchange rate.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

